# Krähen abschrecken?



## Linnet (11. Mai 2016)

Wir haben dieses Jahr besonders eifrige krähen,  die auch in meinen Blumentöpfen um den Teich herum landen um die __ frösche zu schnappen,  beim Nachbarn holen Sie die __ Molche und frösche aus dem bachlauf...  
Kann ich was tun um das einzugrenzen? 
Außer Netze als baldachin über die betroffenen Punkte spannen? Und Kaninchendraht an der Einstiegsstelle im Teich über Nacht (frösche etc haben andere ein und ausstiege...


----------



## laolamia (11. Mai 2016)

krähen sind die "boesen" __ molche die "guten"..... das ist natur


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2016)

Linnet, 
bei mir verscheuchen die Krähen den __ Fischreiher, also positiv


----------



## Linnet (12. Mai 2016)

Ja,  da sie mir im Gegensatz zu molch und Frosch auch bei ihren Beutezügen die Pflanzenkübel verwüstet. 
Und wir haben vier krähen Paare und zwei bis drei Elster Paare auf engstem Raum hier,  das müssen die __ molche und __ Frösche erstmal überleben,


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Mai 2016)

Das mit den Pflanzenkübeln ist natürlich blöd. Aber zumindest __ Molche und anderes Wassergetier überleben leichter, wenn sie im Wasser oder am Ufer und natürlich im restlichen Garten genug Deckung finden. Dann kommen vielleicht auch Elstern oder Krähen auf die Idee, sich leichtere Beute zu suchen. Die handeln zu einem großen Teil auch nur ökonomisch und wenn die Jagd in und an eurem Teich zu unergiebig wird, kommen sie vielleicht seltener.


----------



## Linnet (17. Juni 2016)

Mit besserem bewuchs haben jetzt die __ Frösche und __ molche etwas mehr Ruhe,  aber die blöden krähen beister haben alle!  Kaulquappen aus dem Überflussbecken innerhalb von zwei bis drei Tagen erwischt,  mehrere Amselnester ausgenommen,  meine zuckererbsen geköpft,  zwei ca 12cm __ shubunkin aus Nachbars Garten Teich geholt (und nen kleinen koi)  diese im Salat Beet zerlegt und gefressen und ne taube auf ihrem Nest gerupft weil sie ihr gelege nicht verlassen hat.  Die beister nerven grad sehr.   Help?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2016)

Man kann sich halt nicht nur die passenden Teile und Tiere aus der Natur aussuchen. Es ist ein Gesamtpaket, das man akzeptieren sollte...


----------



## Linnet (17. Juni 2016)

Sagt ja keiner,  aber wie oben schon erwähnt haben wir deutlich zuviel krähen und elstern,  nix kommt mehr durch,  außer,  erstaunlicher Weise den jungen Meisen und zaubkönigen,  keine amselnester, kein taubennachwuchs,  oder rotkehlchen oder Spatzen.....Kaum __ Frösche und __ molche,  null kaulquappen,  Mit vier krähen paaren und mindestens 2-3 Elster paaren haben wir mindestens ein Dutzend erwachsener Räuber,  und mindestens vier Nester mit Nachwuchs 
Und wenn die doch mal was nicht holen kommt das Eichhörnchen als nächster Nest Räuber


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
mal andersrum: was wäre wenn die Krähen meinten es gibt zu viele Menschen in ihrer Umgebung  wir sind nicht die einzigen auf dieser Kugel


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

da war neulich was im ZDF ==> http://www.zdf.de/planet-e/koennen-religionen-zum-artenschutz-beitragen-43409196.html
am besten mal ansehen, hat was


----------



## misudapi (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo Linnet,
es wird schwer werden was du vorhast. Intelligente Rabenvögel aus ihren Revier zu vergraulen , indem sie Nahrung für sich und ihnren Nachwuchs finden.

Da fällt mir nur ein, die Tiere zu unterstützen , die diese jagen. Wie Beate schon schrieb.


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber zumindest __ Molche und anderes Wassergetier überleben leichter, wenn sie im Wasser oder am Ufer und natürlich im restlichen Garten genug Deckung finden. Dann kommen vielleicht auch Elstern oder Krähen auf die Idee, sich leichtere Beute zu suchen.


Vielleicht die Pflanzkübel mit Draht abdecken( wie wir es wegen den Amseln machen) Zugänge zu den Nestern erschweren und lauter weiter so "blöde" Ideen.
Da fällt dir bestimmt noch was ein.
Aber irgendwelche Abschreckmittel oder Giftköder benutzen , bringt nichts (* da halte ich auch gar nicht von)*das nächste Paar steht schon in den Startlöchern um ein freies Revier zu bestetzen.
Gruß Susanne.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo Linnet, 

Außerdem halten Dir die Krähen Ratten und Mäuse klein. 

Hast Du Saatkrähen oder Rabenkrähen? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Turbo (18. Juni 2016)

Salü
Bei uns hat es auch bergeweise Krähen, Elstern, Bussharde und Milan.
Die Elstern baden im Teich. Absolut kein Problem mit diesen Tieren. Habe viele natürliche Schutzbauten im und am Teich und im Garten, wie Natursteinhaufen, ungepflegte, wilde Rückzugsbereiche etc. Das bewährt sich für-/ gegen allerlei Getier.
Die Kompostgitter sind offen und werden regelmässig mit einigen Speiseabfällen gefüllt. Da sind die Vögel täglich dankbare Abnehmer. Vielleicht ein Grund das der Teich in Frieden gelassen wird.
Davon raten sie ja eigentlich ab. In meinem Fall funktioniert es gut
Kommt sicherlich auf die Lage etc an ob das klappt


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Den Tip mit dem Alkohol finde ich gelinde gesagt unmöglich!!!!

Alkohol ist für Vögel hochgradig gefährlich bis tödlich. 

Abgesehen davon kann eine derartige Umsiedelung der Tiere ebenfalls ihr Leben kosten, 
da sie ggf. in fremde Reviere geraten. 

Rabenvögel stehen im Übrigen unter Schutz - damit begehst Du mit diesen Aktionen zusätzlich zur 
Tierquälerei auch noch eine Straftat. 

ich finde solche Ratschläge nicht einmal witzig....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Linnet (18. Juni 2016)

Nirgendwo habe ich gesagt ich will die Vögel vergiften etc,  abschrecken ist das Wort,  Bus vor zwei drei Jahren hatten wir ein krähen paar und zwei bis drei Elsterpaare.  Und viele viele Singvögel die man sonst so Stadt nah gar nicht kennt,  inklusive vieler seltenere Vögelchen.  In den letzten zwei Jahren werden die Nesträuber mehr und die Singvögel weniger,  obwohl sich sonst nichts geändert hat - halt stop weniger Freilauf Katzen,  doch was geändert,  aber hier spritzt keiner hier gibt es drei gartenteiche,  noch Obstbäume noch kleine Ecken nutzgarten statt modernem Steingarten und noch ein paar altmodische blühende Gärten,  eine alte Rosenhecke,  alte Forsythia hecken und bisher eine wundervolle Vielfalt. Auch abseits von Vögeln viele __ frösche,  __ Kröten,  __ Molche,  Igel etc,  aber auch Insekten und sogar Fledermäuse und jetzt haben wir soviel von dem doofen beistern,  das das Gleichgewicht zwischen Nesträuber und Beute schwankt und das gefällt mir nicht.  Wie soll sich so der Frosch und Molche bestand halten,  wie die Singvögel und weniger wichtig aber für mich und meine gartenfreude doch auch von Bedeutung,  wie soll ich so meinen nutzgarten aufrecht halten. 
Solange da ein bis zwei Paare waren,  hab ich halt um den gelegentlichen Schaden die Schultern gezuckt. Jetzt wird der Schaden mehr und die werden immer zutraulicher,  weil sie schon im Winter das Vogelfutter,  zb ganze Maisenknödel gemopst haben. 

Jetzt möchte ich eben ein gewisses Level an Abschreckung oder Schutz um die Veränderung klein zu halten 

Alternativ wäre die Frage ob ne gezielte Zufutterung (zb mit Maisenknödel) die Lage besser oder schlechter machen würde,  würde evtl die Beutetiere entlasten,  aber würde es mir nicht nur nächstes Jahr eine noch größere plage verschaffen


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2016)

Also ich bin stolz auf mein Rabenkrähenpaar.
Wir haben ihnen extra eine geeignete Futterstelle gebaut und ab und zu gibt es jetzt auch ein Hühnerei.
Mit den anderen kleinen Gartenvögeln gab es bisher noch keinerlei Probleme. Eher im Gegenteil: da die Krähen die Luftüberwachung übernommen haben, macht sich das Sperberehepaar rar .... vorher ein regelmäßiger Besucher (o.k.-finde ich jetzt auch etwas schade). Aber so ist es nun mal.
Mein Paar vertreibt allerdings auch sehr nachdrücklich andere Krähen aus 'ihrem' Garten.

Elstern und Eichelhäher gehen bei uns auch ein und aus. Allerdings gehen sie hier eher selten auf Beutezug, sondern besuchen die Futterstellen - zusammen mit den anderen Vögeln. Klar: wenn die auftauchen, verschwinden erst einmal die Kleinen...aber nur kurz.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob du z.Zt. eine Vogelfutterstelle im Garten hast. Meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach, lassen dann die Raubzüge der Rabenvögel nach und sie konzentrieren sich eher auf Meisenknödel und Co..

Petra

Nebenbei gesagt: bei mir haben die Amseln letztes Jahr einen Großteil des Froschlaiches und der Kaulquappen gefressen.


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2016)

Na, jetzt habe ich zulange geschrieben. Aber - ohne deine Frage zu kennen - sie schon indirekt beantwortet. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Fütterung gemacht.
petra


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Linnet schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich eben ein gewisses Level an Abschreckung oder Schutz um die Veränderung klein zu halten
> 
> Alternativ wäre die Frage ob ne gezielte Zufutterung (zb mit Maisenknödel) die Lage besser oder schlechter machen würde,



Dafür müsstest Du mir meine Frage beantworten: 

hast Du Saatkrähen oder Rabenkrähen?

Was übrigens das Gleichgewicht anbelangt: 
Dieses Jahr haben mir diverse Vögel inkl. der Krähen auch sämtliches Laich und die paar Kaulquappen, die geschlüpft sind, 
aus den Tümpeln gesammelt. 

Ich ging davon aus, dass nichts überlebt hat. 

Doch ich habe mich getäuscht - keine Ahnung, wo die sich entwickelt haben, aber ich habe vor einigen 
Tagen bei der Insektenjagd ausgewachsene __ Molche und drei abwandernde kleine Minifrösche gesehen. 

Auch meine Goldelritzen (der Schwarm war schon mal über 100 Fische stark)  sind offensichtlich dank der zwei __ Reiher auf 
8 Stück (das ist das Maximum, was ich bisher sah) geschrumpft. 

Das hatte ich aber auch schon mal - im nächsten Jahr war es dann plötzlich wiedr ein riesiger Schwarm. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung reguliert sich das mal hoch und mal runter. 

Von einer Störung des Gleichgewichts kann man in der Natur m.E: erst sprechen, wenn es tatsächlich über mehrere 
Jahre zu Bestandsrückgängen kommt. 

LG
Kiirstin


----------



## Linnet (18. Juni 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was sie sind.. 

Bei den __ Molche bin ich mir nicht sicher mit dem Rückgang,  es sind definitiv viel weniger __ frösche dieses Jahr und es werden seit zwei drei Jahren weniger Amseln,  Rotkehlchen,  Tauben,  etc,  dieser Rückgang scheint aber die Zaunkönige und kohlmeisen auszuschließen,  es werden immer mehr Zaunkönige und die erste Brut ist schon flügge,  eine flügge Meise ist etwas übermütig, hab die letztens dabei erwischt kopfüber in meinem wasserbecher zu hängen trotz der Teiche und wassertränken für Vögel

Eben nochmal geguckt sollten Rabenkrähen sein,  ganz dunkler Schnabel


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo Linnet, 

wenn es Rabenkrähen sind, dann fehlt DIr ein Brutpaar. 

Rabenkrähen besetzen als Brutpaar ein revier von 0,5 bis 1,5 ha. 

Aus diesem Revier wird in der Brutzeit (und das ist auch die Laich- und Entwicklungszeit der 
__ Molche und __ Frösche) absolut jede andere Rabenkrähe vertrieben, die in das Revier eindringt. 

Wenn DU schreibst, dass es viele Rabenkrähen waren, dann ist das ein vagabundierender Junggesellen-
schwarm, der sich dort aufhält, weil es eben keine Revierinhaber gibt und weil es Futter gibt. 

Da solltest Du auf keinen Fall füttern, denn dadurch hälst Du sie noch zusätzlich bei DIr. 

Wenn sich ein Rabenkrähenbrutpaar bei Dir niederlassen will, dann kannst Du sie Dir 
gut ranfüttern und ihnen das leben bei Dir möglichst angenehm gestalten. 

SIe werden dann bleiben und Dein Grundstück in der Brutzeit gegen jede andere Rabenkrähe 
verteidigen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lilaluna (18. Juni 2016)

also bei mir waren auch die rabenkrähen,haben 1 grossen schubukin geholt und versucht,durchs netz nen goldi zu kriegen,ein jäger aus der nachbarschaft empfahl mir,nen künstlichen tischreiher hinzustellen,weil die sich nich mögen........seitdem hab ich ruhe vor den krähen


----------



## Linnet (18. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt,  ich weiss das zwei direkt östlich von meinem Grundstück in den __ Linden nächtigen,  zwei direkt nördlich in der großen Tanne (jeweils max 25m vom Haus und ein paar in der großen Kiefer westlich von mir ca 100m weg.  Sowohl in der __ linde als auch in der Tanne sehe ich große Nester,  in der Kiefer habe ich schon krähen auf dem Nest gesehen,  daher war ich von brütenden ausgegangen +2-4 extra krähen,  die ab und an mit diesen streiten,  wo ich aber nicht weiss wo sie wohnen.  
Seit ca drei vier Wochen greifen sie auch alle den __ reiher an.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Rabenkrähen haben die Eigenheit, neben dem brutnest noch vier bis fünf Spilenester zu bauen. 
Das sieht dann aus, als hätte man viele Brutpaare, aber in Wahrheit ist es nur ein Brutpaar mit 
"mehreren Zimmern" 

Außerhalb der Brutzeit sind die reviergrenzen nicht mehr so streng. 

Dann ziehen öfter mal Schwärme mit Jungvögeln durch - aber dann sind auch die __ Frösche und __ Molche groß. 

Gelegentlich erlaubt ein Brutpaar einer dritten Krähe, z.B. einem Kind aus dem Vorjahr,
ihnen bei der Brutpflege und Revierverteidigung zu helfen. 

In Kolonien brüten Saatkrähen. (die Jungtiere haben auch dunkle Schnäbel - die werden erst später grau.)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mir per PN Deine e-mail schicken, dann sende ich Dir eine 
pdf, wo das Land Niedersachsen mal die verschiedenen Rabenvögel beschrieben hat 
mit Eigenheiten, Verhalten etc. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Den Tip mit dem Alkohol finde ich gelinde gesagt unmöglich!!!!
> 
> Alkohol ist für Vögel hochgradig gefährlich bis tödlich.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.....
und hoffe dass mit diesen schönen, inteligenten Tieren kein Schindluder getrieben wird.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit entschuldige ich mich natürlich für meinen als nicht zynisch bereits entfernten gekennzeichneten Beitrag

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Linnet (18. Juni 2016)

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich in den nächsten Tagen ein Foto hinkriege.  Die Erwachsenen krähen sind erstaunlich mutig,  sitzen ganz nah bei Menschen und sogar Nachbars Hunden (er hat welche ohne jagdtrieb, meinen mit jagdtrieb bzw jagdinstinkt auf Vögel gehen sie aus dem Weg) 
Wenn raus ist das das wirklich Rabenkrähen sind,  wäre füttern dann sinnvoll?


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Nur, wenn es ein revierinhabendes Paar ist. 

Wenn es eine vagabundierende Junggesellengruppe ist, ist es eher im Gegenteil eine 
Auffordrung an die Jungs und Mädels, länger zu bleiben, weil der Tisch reich gedeckt ist. 

LG
Kirstin


----------

